# 28 gallon bowfront SAD,HORRIBLE DAY!



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

hey everyone i just wanted to show you my tank so u could let me know what to add or do diff to it.










okay after looking on liveaquaria.com i made a list of fish that i think would fit in the tank and work great with it. lets see what you all think:

sparkling gourami
marble hatchet fish
yo yo loach
chilli rasbora
Peacock Gudgeon
blue rams (have and will remain, its just one male right now soon to be a female for him)
oto cats( have 3, plan on 5)
Harlequin Rasbora
Threadfin Rainbow
Praecox Rainbow

cherry shrimp( there in tank but willing to move)


thanks for looking


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

46 viewing and no one wants to hate on my fish tank?!? oh come on i know u do


----------



## Nskylinerb-25 (Dec 23, 2009)

Looks good maybe some nice big plants in the back but I think it looks pretty good right now


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I had to edit this and just make a few comments, I've seen your tank posted on APC also. I will make some comments. These comments will be in particular to what (plants, hardscape) you currently have in your tank and what I think you should do with them. I will be blunt, I'm not an "expert aquascaper" or anything.

I'm kind having a real hard time distinguishing what you are intending to do to maximize your visual depth. There's too much sticking up in random places and w/ out the plants in the back grown in, it's hard to see some things.

Background
1. move the plant directly behind the big rock in the back left corner and move the arcuata to the right in that blank area.
2. that aromatic should fill in the back right corner.
3. not sure if the rotala should stay or move slightly to the left behind the rock.
4. too many stems can be distracting but you may pull it off.

Midground
1. That huge anubias have got to go (doesn't fit the scape) I'm pretty much dead serious about that.
2. the windelov fern is out of place where it is, probably should be moved and raised up to where the large anubias WAS in front of the large rock. The other rocks that are there can be used to lift the fern up and become the focal point of the scape having the rock contrast w/ the fern and emphasize it's position.
3. put all the petites in a half circle border in front of the large rock around the windelov fern. 
4. cut that marsilea up into 2 leaf parts and plant them deep (just to the base of the leaf like glosso)

Hardscape. 
1. the large rock looks good where it is, but doesnt' have anything to balance it out. 
2. To balance out the rock, the wood w/ moss can be laid down from where is forward putting the mossy part toward the front. That will dampen it's obtrusiveness and compliment the flow from left to right. There's no rhythm (no flow). put your blyxa around it... 
3. I'd take the little rocks out on the left and put the lotus over there in front of the blyxa that is there. 
4. try to eliminate clutter and balance out your hardscape.
5. put some emphasis on the hardsape instead of hiding it.


For fish, if you stick w/ rams, go w/ some small cories and maybe 12-15 smaller tetras, and keep the ottos (add more if you want). After those stems grow in the back the shrimp will have a better chance of surviving into a nice sized colony. 

It's just my personal preference but I like to stick with fish that inhabit the same waters. When you start mixing fish from different geographic regions, (just my opinion) it gets tacky. I tend to keep Asian fish w/ asian fish (malaysia, borneo, viet nam etc.) SA fish w/ SA fish etc.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks chadly!

Midground
1. That huge anubias have got to go (doesn't fit the scape) I'm pretty much dead serious about that.
2. the windelov fern is out of place where it is, probably should be moved and raised up to where the large anubias WAS in front of the large rock. The other rocks that are there can be used to lift the fern up and become the focal point of the scape having the rock contrast w/ the fern and emphasize it's position.
3. put all the petites in a half circle border in front of the large rock around the windelov fern.
4. cut that marsilea up into 2 leaf parts and plant them deep (just to the base of the leaf like glosso)


can u explain this a little more?
2. To balance out the rock, the wood w/ moss can be laid down from where is forward putting the mossy part toward the front. That will dampen it's obtrusiveness and compliment the flow from left to right. There's no rhythm (no flow). put your blyxa around it...

okay i was pretty much thinking the same thing bout the anubias i already removed the windelov and im going to tear out the fourleaf clover i dont want it in this tank im doing sand.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

to explain the wood position is somewhat tough for me because I can't really see the whole piece but I was thinking you could lay the wood down and point the mossy end part toward the front sorta at a 45 from the back corner.

p.s. to be completely honest the white sand you mentioned earlier will probably clash with the white rocks you have and be a wash out.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

those are lace rock and they are more of a grey tone. hmmmm i like the look of a grassy foreground but at the same time i didnt want to deal with just one more plant to worry bout growing. lol 

maybe i could do a black sand foreground. idk im really at a loss. i like the plant LILAEOPSIS BRASILIENSIS but if the blyxa does good then i think they would just blend in together. im really thinking im going to switch the blxa out for dwarf sag, then maybe get the LILAEOPSIS BRASILIENSIS.

well i went to the pet store and i was looking and i have come to my final stocking list.

im going to do
7 threadfin rainbow fish
3 yoyo loaches
3 sparkling gouramis
and maybe the school of microrasboras im thinking not thought since they are so shy. maybe the school of cardinals will stay or i will go with harlequin rasboras. thinking either school will be bout 8 each.
__________________


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

couple things... marsilea will grow fine in med light, the dwarf sag will send runners all over your tank where you don't want them and that would screw up your all sand foreground.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well that i can trim and keep clustered together with work lol they would need to fill in a bit of room in the tank so i dont think i would have to worry bout it for a while.

the marsilea grows to slow for my taste. i need moderate or fast. thats why i think a sand bed would just be more appropriate i get an instant result and then im dont add some of the yoyos and they keep it turned and so will the MTS even shrimp


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

any one else want to input


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

anyone?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay people i want to hear read what u think of this tank what i should add what i should take out. come on! lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

guess i wont get to much help on here either or opinions


----------



## Nskylinerb-25 (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you should just try out different stuff maybe adding some driftwood changing out some plants adding some type of grass and see how it starts to take shape and go from there


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

what should i put instead of the big anubias? i was thinking some anubias nana and bolbitis. i will try it out tomorrow get a pic


----------



## Green024 (Sep 19, 2009)

I would have to agree with Nskylinerb-25, the scape could use more driftwood . Also the hardscape just seems a little outta place for such a variety of plants that will hide all the rocks very soon. Its also hard to take my eye off of the anubis. Just like chadly stated, it should probably be removed. I would have to say dont replace it, just spread the plants that you allready have out. Also, maybe slide the blyxa over with the rest of it. I think that looks really good with the armonica and the moss covered wood climbing out of it on the right of your tank. 
Cant wait to see your next photo update :icon_smil


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I have nothing to add since I have no aquascaping skills. However, have you thought about posting this over on the Aquascaping section and asking for critiques there as well? 

As far as the stocking list, since you are wanting to keep the rams, I would plan the other fish around them. Especially since they become aggressive during spawning.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I am still learning how to scape. I like it. Will you be injecting Co2?

I see there is a cave next to the lily. What is that? How are you planning to keep the lilly down?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

green, sewing, and hilde, 
thank you for taking some time to look at the tank i since moved out the anubias, in the place i added some bolbitis that i think works much much better. clustered the A.nana together and added some dwarf sag.

i did this since im not sure that the blyxa will grow in this setup yet. im still letting things grow and i dont want a pic of it yet till some of the stems grow fuller. 

also Hilde i was playing with the idea of doing DIY CO2 since this tank is only 28 gallons and then i forgot oh thats right i have a hang on the back filter and that would waste a ton of co2. so the next step is to get a prefilter for the powerhead (which will also save the aromatic from getting torn up) and taking it off. but this also means that i have to wait for the tank to kinda cycle again. 

sewing~ as for stocking i only have the one male ram now and im still looking for a nice healthy female but im waiting. im thinking that the cardinals, ram and otos will be the only fish unless i add another tetra school to the tank but that will have to wait.

give me bout another week and i will get you guys a pic. im anxious to show u it but im trying to refrain lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Hilde said:


> I see there is a cave next to the lily. What is that? How are you planning to keep the lilly down?


its just a piece of lace rock that was like that, that i love.

the lily is just doing its thing. when i got it it was trying to make lily pads but u just cut them off and then it sends under water ones like u see. pretty simple:bounce:


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

I see that you get rid of that anubias, i agree with others it really is out of place. Just keep in mind having long stems plants in the back and shorter and smaller plants in the front. Try to research for more plants that may match to your existing plants, move things around and go on from there. Let your stem plants grow longer and see what you can do with it, cut up and replant to create a thicker bunch. I am looking forward to some pics of the changes you have made.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What is behind the lily? Looks like a cave.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

HILDE, its just a black hole shadow created by the blyxa lol nothing special thats where the sand will lead one day when i get it.lol

thanks ryan p i hope u stick around to see them too lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well i think im going to rescape this tank but i got to ask a few questions in another part of the forums first in order to get that far yet.i will get a pic with in the next few days


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*update on tank Monday, January 18th 2010*

well here they are. kinda still bare bones. i did a huge trim but since then the Myro got huge and i didnt trim it yet. on top of that this might be the last time you see the tank like this. im planning to rescape it within the next couple weeks but i will keep this going for the time. let me know what u think. not like its going to really matter much if it i rescape it lol but here are your pics











my last ram. he is so pretty!


























algae growth on rock










FTS sorry cell phone pic


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

wow got pics for everyone and no one has a single comment.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Cool tank!

But it's only been about 8 minutes since you posted and then you responded. GIve it some time.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd say be more patient about getting comments instead of posting 20 sarcastic remarks about no one commenting.

I'd also say it looks much better now. The stems in the back will make the tank look even better once they get some height to them. :thumbsup:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

chris its been lil over 12 i posted at 1134 last night and then responded at it now lol 

thansk for the comment though


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

problemman said:


> chris its been lil over 12 i posted at 1134 last night and then responded at it now lol


huh? I was talking about these:


problemman said:


> 46 viewing and no one wants to hate on my fish tank?!? oh come on i know u do





problemman said:


> any one else want to input





problemman said:


> anyone?





problemman said:


> okay people i want to hear read what u think of this tank what i should add what i should take out. come on! lol





problemman said:


> guess i wont get to much help on here either or opinions





problemman said:


> wow got pics for everyone and no one has a single comment.


It's okay, though. We all do it sometimes.



problemman said:


> thansk for the comment though


Sure thing :tongue:


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well i feel like i have to be a celebrity for anyone to read or want to be involved in my tank. i comment on everyones tanks and try to help them and tell them o the tank is cool and stuff. i just cant seem to be able to get anyone to want to help crituqe mine. i dont need people to crituqe ME thats all.

thanks for the comments though that the tank looks better. i think so too but it wont be this was for long. going very different with me approach on the tank and the tank shape being a bow.


----------



## chaosmaximus (Sep 29, 2009)

problemman said:


> well i feel like i have to be a celebrity for anyone to read or want to be involved in my tank. i comment on everyones tanks and try to help them and tell them o the tank is cool and stuff. i just cant seem to be able to get anyone to want to help crituqe mine. i dont need people to crituqe ME thats all.
> 
> thanks for the comments though that the tank looks better. i think so too but it wont be this was for long. going very different with me approach on the tank and the tank shape being a bow.


Yeah, I know what you mean. The journal section has a bit of an 'alone, together' feel for the tanks which are not exceptional. 

That said, I think there are some pretty helpful people here, especially on the technical side where its is pretty easy to get or find answers. The composition, livestock is a bit harder and it really helps to know what you like (pics of inspiration tanks is good) to help give guidance. 

You said you are going to make some big changes, what are you looking to do?

Chaos


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

hey it looks better in those pictures, im hoping you can capture a much clearer pics, cellphone pics are a bit blurry. just keep it in a couple of weeks and see what it will look like whether you will like it or ready for rescape, focus on letting the plants grow and keeping the tank clean and get rid of the algae if it starting to grow more than usual. dont forget to take pics before you rescape it, your next rescape plan will be interesting. Looking forward on this tank progress. In regards to slow feedback, just give it sometime they will come, just have a little patience . Theres a lot of helpful members around here, better than other sites that i joined in.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okie dokie i posted what the tank will look like up on my last pic post. there is a link at the bottom.

i like my plants so im planning to keep them and give them a new home in a different tank.
this is an obsession lol


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

So how is your tank doing? some updates?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

hey ryan the tank is fine! im letting it just grow at the moment. im working on MAYBE keeping this tank but im also thinking bout getting a 40 breeder or a 75 and starting to work on that tank. i got a few fish i want in my head to plan the tanks and a few plants. but this might be much longer down the road. so the 28 will just get rescaped. 

i got the wood in the mail the other day and wired it together now i just got to attach some ferns to it and some maoos and get it in the tank and sart a new scape but i got collectoritis with fish and plants and i need to find temp homes for them. ugh how i need a small 10 gallon fish rack for holding lol that to come too


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

chaosmaximus said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. The journal section has a bit of an 'alone, together' feel for the tanks which are not exceptional.


Since the depression I noticed the comments have declined.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

It is not intentional that no one comments on journals. Sometimes, it's a matter of marketing.  For instance, having in your title 'New Pictures 01/18/10' or if you are into a particular scape you can list that. You can also create a link in your signature that will get visitors.

Also, it sometimes depends on the time of day things are posted. If 11 people post within a short time, yours can sometimes get lost in the shuffle. Honestly, my tanks sometimes goes days without activity. Other days, I get a lot of comments. And there are times I forget to even look on my journal for activity.

Another thing that helps is listing what's going on in your tank. Like what your substrate is, the plant types, hardscape, fish (as you did) and general experiences about the tank itself. 

My suggestion is instead of saying "guess i wont get to much help on here either or opinions" say something like "I was thinking about moving the rock more toward the center but I am not sure if it makes good use of the space. What do you all think?" And be prepared for those days no one will say anything. What do you do next? Move the rock, take a picture and ask what everyone thinks. 

You'll get more comments as we get used to seeing your journal. 

With that being said, I like the latest pictures. What is the red forground plant? It is a nice contrast and great placement in my opinion. What are you wanting to change about the layout in this tank? It has a very organized feel to the assortment of plants. Something I am still struggling to achieve. Are you taking out all of the plants or just a few? What about the hardscape? Any plans to change that as well?

That ram is beautiful.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow thats a lot of tanks coming soon, and good luck. 

I agree with sewingalot just keep up with the updates, post pics good or bad, tell more about what is happening in your tank, what you added or removed, things that you like and don't like about the tank and discussing your future plans and comments will come, especially when your tank starts to look good, it will attract more viewers and will leave comments :icon_lol:, in addition to people who got used to seeing your tank and they are interested seeing your progress. It will even inspire some members.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

sewingalot said:


> With that being said, I like the latest pictures. What is the red forground plant? It is a nice contrast and great placement in my opinion. What are you wanting to change about the layout in this tank? It has a very organized feel to the assortment of plants. Something I am still struggling to achieve. Are you taking out all of the plants or just a few? What about the hardscape? Any plans to change that as well?
> 
> That ram is beautiful.


i think the red foreground u see is just my Dwarf lily that i just didnt let go to the top and now it just grows like that. i love it. the deep red wine color is just amazing and the dark purple spots on the leaves are pretty too.

i want to get one of the green ones that has the purple spots but they are kinda pricey.

to be honest i dont know what im going to do with the scape yet im looking to get a better bigger tank. i want a 40 breeder or 75 but somewhere in between could also work.

the new tank will be somewhat simple but it will be setup the same way with soil , and bout 2 watts if not .5 more.

mostly branches and some rocks with sand and dense growth.

these are going to be the 2 fish that WILL be in this tank for sure!

these are fire red agassiz cichlid

















then triple red cockatoo cichlids









ive got a good idea of what the tank will look like very simple with very simple plants! nothing whats so ever fussy!:biggrin:

as for right now everything is going fine in the tank. 

i do have a question

i got some blyxa from sara and well i have areas in which it has roots coming out from top and bottom. how should i replant it or can i treat it like a stem plant?:help:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Blyxa is a stem plant. You can trim the tops and replant if you need to.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well that clears that up thanks CL. what bout the bottoms? will they fill in with tops?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That lily is truly amazing. I need one of those. I like the new idea of fish, are they hard to keep? We haven't owned cichlids in years and they were the big guys. You can treat the blyxa as any stem plant. The bottom will often branch if you leave it planted and you can just snip off the top and replant it as well. Sometimes, I throw out the bottom, but usually, I just plant it behind the top I just snapped off.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

no they are not hard to keep some of the easier of the apistos to keep fun lil fish.

thats good to know they have gotten red in them so i must be doing something right. im going to trim them tonight and get some new pics. i got a real cool idea going in my head that will really throw u over board sara!!! u will want to come snatch my tank when u see it lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*new plant added!*

well i added this plant a few days ago and then moved it over a bit and then cut a bunch of plants back (blyxa) replanted them and then moved a few other plants around lol

well all in all the tank is getting structure i guess.










get a fts soon for yah was busy after the rescape.

also i got a cool deal today. im getting a 30 gallon fish tank that has predrilled holes for overflow and it was from a fish store. so... its split in two, two sep fish tanks but one in all together, but all i have to do is cut the glass partion out and im good. the rainbows will love it lol 48x12x12
on top of that i have a guy in tennesse i have been communicating with through email and he is going to hook me up with some TR electric blue rams.( im not leaking my source will i see them and get mine first lol )

so the new tank should be freaking amazing!!!

oh how im getting luckier by the sec with fish lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i also have some new fish in the tank for right now till i get my 10 gallons back up for holding. i added 4 croaking gouramis( they are not shy let me tell yah and they are pigs!!!)

1 bosemoni rainbow who is coloring up so nice and loves displaying to the females in the tank

i cant wait to start the new tank i might be getting two of them lol so even more fun!!!

this tank is going to become my vivarium for poisen drat frogs if i can manage the price on a small 1 inch frog (35 and up) ugh but they are so pretty!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Throwing me overboard already? Can't say I blame you.  I look forward to the updates. Nice score on the new fish tank. So this one will end up being the poison dart frog habitat or the 10 gallon? I'm slow today....


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

the 28 will be for the frogs. maybe! i dont know that i can handle the price on a frog that small. lol 

the new tank will be the display tank. he has a 90 for sale and i keep running this idea in my head that if i bought that tank i would do it only for 8 roselines and some oto cats. that would be so impressive!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That would be an impressive setup! Any more thought on buying the 90? If I had the room, I'd go for it.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

hey sewingalot its actually a 120 tall!!! it would be so freaking amazing!!!! the design of it is already in my head lol

these are just a few pics of the tanks progress. im learning some trimming techniques to keep some of the plants in a shape i like.

no new plants but also no taking out of any. no new fish either.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*new pictures added!*










playing with lighting

and playing with photobucket!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well i went to Pet supplies plus the other day and ended up with a new plant. i got an Echinodorus 'Flame' so thats on the left side of the tank.

i also added a rainbow shark...he just looked so good with rainbows at the store and i couldnt resist. lol

the rams are coloring up alot lately and they are cleaning this flat rock i put in for the purpose of maybe a breeding attempt. we will wait and see. 

as i look more and more at this tank i love how its growing in and that all the fish and plants are healthy, that im considering not even tearing the tank down. we will see what i do with the 30 when i get a minute to clean and cut the partition out. then again im thinking that the tank might be better for breeding fish. im going to check in with my friend to see if he has another yet then it will make it much easier for me.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

How neat is that little statue. 120 tall! That is awesome. I like everything about the new tank except the flame moss. I don't know why, but it is distracting to me where it is.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

yah i moved it yesterday. i set it up there to get it out of my way and forgot about it lol but i have it moved to cover some lower stems kinda seen but blends in. i love my statue too. since i put it in there the tank has been doing really well. ALL HAIL BOODA!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

okay being a complete moron that i am lol i forgot that i ordered more plants and well have way to many for this tank and way to many for the 30 gallon! 

well basically i will be putting a FS post up when i decide what i do lol.

OH sewing alot im thinking of keeping the partion in the tank there and doing one side for a leaf fish and the other side for my pair of rams and a small school of tetras. or maybe for the orange flash dwarfs i won on aquabid. i got to pairs for 13 bucks!!! just shows a last minute bid will get you the best things lol


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

You should check out craigs list before you buy a tank from petstore. There people getting out of hobby sell their items. You have to pick them up.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Definatly check C's list! Great job on the tank!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks for the replys im not buying any tanks im getting them from friends lol but i have a tank from a friend that was from an OLD PETSTORE


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

so i forgot to mention a few things the other day day about some new fish im getting on thursday. i won on aquabid.com 3 L-333 yellow version plecos and i also won A BREEDING PAIR OF ELECTRIC BLUE RAMS!!!! also 2 pairs of orange flash cockatoos! i have spent so much money this week i cant spend another thing lol but i might have one also 3 prehit lyre tail red eyed red swords and a mail and on top of that im getting 8 pygmy cories!

i need morre tanks lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

*new pictures added!*

newest additions to the tanks 

panda garra









3 baby L-333's









and the best fishies in the whole wide world!!!! Electric Blue Rams!!!!










tank is still going strong. sunday i will be working the sketches out of plant layout for the 30 gallon.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice additions to the tank. How many fish are you planning to have in there?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well the plecos went into a ten for grow out and the rams are for breeding so they are in another ten and the Garra went into the 28.

the 30 gallon will be stocked with the garra pair of regular rams the school of cardinals school of red blue columbians and then maybe something else but it will be mostly for the plants. 

Sara im kinda getting to the point you were. im developing a bad case of collectoritis lol


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

problemman said:


> newest additions to the tanks
> 
> panda garra
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::icon_mrgr:thumbsdow:icon_conf?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Some tank pictures. this tank at the moment is more of a grow out/ holding tank for alot of things.










wallachii added. i really like how this plant is so soft looking. prob my new favorite plant








excuse the amount of green spot algae everywhere everything is growing amazing and the anubias in the background dont have any algae on them so i must be doing something right
btw this is 1 of my 2 Madagascar plants. just started regrowing 








and sunset hygro...i have more then just this but its rooting and growing nice.









sorry for the crappy pics from my cell phone but you get the jist.

most of the plants will be moved to the 30 long mundo bonito de cor 

im excited for the new tank.

thanks for looking:icon_mrgr


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Told you collectoritis was contagious. You probably caught it from me when I sent you those plants, lol. I am jealous you can grow hygro. I don't know what it is with me and this plant, but it melts away quite often.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

looking good! love the rams, they have great color. careful with this hygro, if you don't tame it, it will take over! i trim handfuls of 10" stems every few weeks out of my low tech 10 gal


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

yah hygro grows very fast for me/ no problems there. thanks on the compliments!

sewingalot yah i think the disease came in when you sent me plants! lol 

jennaH thanks for the compliments on the rams. they are my favorite fish and i hope to offer them soon here on TPT


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> excuse the amount of green spot algae everywhere everything is growing amazing and the anubias in the background dont have any algae on them so i must be doing something right


Algae grows when plant are not growing optinum. Anubias like low light and low nutrients. The Hygro sunset I found needs KNO3.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

the anubias are growing fast in the tank like i said no algae on it.

the sunset is keeping its color and growing well so im sure im fine there.

the algae is on the glass not anywhere else.


----------



## fishiesramazing (Dec 6, 2009)

*A few q's*

Where on earth did you get those amazing apistos?? I wanted some for my tank and was wary about ordering online. Did you get them in a store? And how did you win fish (in an auction?)?
Also, where are all the cichlids going? Certainly not in the same tank? That's a lot of mean little fish for a 28gallon. 
Looks great otherwise. I wouldn't recommend the 3 yoyos if you are still thinking about them. I have one in my 29 gallon and he's quite a handful for my other fish now that he's close to 4inches. Haha.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

fishiesramazing said:


> Where on earth did you get those amazing apistos?? I wanted some for my tank and was wary about ordering online. Did you get them in a store? And how did you win fish (in an auction?)?
> Also, where are all the cichlids going? Certainly not in the same tank? That's a lot of mean little fish for a 28gallon.


fishiesramazing- i got my ELECTRIC BLUE RAMS (not apistos but another kind of dwarf cichlid) on aquabid.com i bid on them and then picked them up about an hour from me. i paid 60 for them. these are in there own 10 gallon and im trying to get them to breed. the only cichlid i have in the 28 are my regular rams. i have apistogramma cockatoo orange flash in another ten gallon to grow out.

im not wanting loaches right now but who knows i know im going to need some snail control soon



fishiesramazing said:


> Looks great otherwise.


and thanks it looks like hell right now


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

things i did to the tank this week were alot! i took all the stone that was not attached to a plant out and moved the plants that were miss placed in spots so they could grow better for the next tank(BTW im going back and forth on the 30 being a all crypt tank with my rainbows in it or the new display) and i cut the flame moss down so i could start a new rock of it. and well tried to clean some algae off but got tired.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

the new plan for the 28 gallon i have everything exept the algae ball but i dont want it anyway lol


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

That is one beautiful tank you linked to. I'd love to know more details about his fertilizing, lighting and such. Wouldn't you?


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

no lol it looks like a simple tank. if anything in that tank you would have too substitute would be the hc for a lower tech. maybe four leaf clover instead but hey im doing it


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

well im quit ticked today!!!! my female electric blue ram died! no im freaking out trying to find a breeding age female for him or im going to be even more ticked off!!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

problemman said:


> my female electric blue ram died!


Were there any symptoms? 

I feel you. I lost a Ram 2 years and it still bothers me. He had a personality. I think I lost him because I didn't do enough water changes.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

she came down breathing hard...so i did a 50% water change and then the next day she had pop eye so i rushed out got marycn and did the does for 2 days and today she was doing flips so i just froze her. im so ticked! im trying to get ahold of my friend to ship me a young female to breed with him. i got to do water changes everyday it seems. idk i missed 2 days and then this happened! aaaaaaaaaaaaaa i want to cry


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like she didn't adjust to your water parameters. I wonder if dosing calcium sulfate would help your Rams. It helped my Neon Rainbow's adjust to my water parameters.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

idk but the male is fine. today im going to do a 50% water change like always and before that give him some brine shrimp or black worms. my friend from down south is working on gettting me 2-3 females and letting him pair off with one...then start all over. ugh how fish are such a pain some times!!! but i love um!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Popeye is a horrid disease. The only time I had a fish with it, it didn't make it. I had this horrible habit of buying diseased fish to "cure" them. I am sad to hear about your ram. Those are tough fish to keep happy. Sorry to hear about your fish's death. My guess is she came in sick since she was new to your setup. I wouldn't add anything to the water unless the other fish get sick. Just keep up the water changes.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

l got 1 electric blue ram and no pair for him/her (still in the process of telling the diff) i'm assuming it's male because it's more aggressive but anyways i wouldn't do a 50% change that's a lot of water and you might mess with the current tank water and alter the water's chemistry/parameters. l'd do smaller but more frequent water changes, the fish would appreciate it. Sorry about your loss of your ram. They have such an awesome personality and recognize their owner from what i've read. Hope you get another one soon!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

shadow are you trying to send me a new fish? lol


----------

